# Free WiFi from Google



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny stuff

http://www.google.com/tisp/

be sure to click "How TiSP works"



> TiSP for Enterprise
> We're actively developing a higher-performance version of TiSP specifically tailored to small and medium-sized businesses, including 24-hour, on-site technical support in the event of backup problems, brownouts and data wipes.


ROFL
http://www.google.com/tisp/faq.html

.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Made me laugh pretty hard. Make sure to check out http://groups.google.com/group/google-tisp/ as well too.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> What are the system requirements?
> Windows XP/Vista (Mac and Linux support coming soon)
> Internet Explorer 6.0+ or Firefox 1.5+ with the Google Toolbar
> Round-front or elongated toilet providing at least 1.0 gallons per flush
> Use of automatic toilet bowl cleaners is not recommended





> Why is TiSP in beta?
> When things go wrong with TiSP, they go very, very wrong. Let's leave it at that.


.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

rofl


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

This is older than dirt, WHY is it being brought up yet again..... >_>


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Not old for everybody....
..


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well it's been around a few years...
It was an April Fools joke a while ago.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

That and automated supermarket shopping based on analysis of what goes down the sewer pipes ...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I remember laughing pretty hard at this when it came out a few years ago...



burntreality said:


> Made me laugh pretty hard. Make sure to check out http://groups.google.com/group/google-tisp/ as well too.


I hadn't seen the Group before! What's really funny is not only the people claiming to have the product, how wonderful it is, trying to troubleshoot fake problems, etc... but the people posting their email AND physical address asking for Google to send them one! LOL!


----------

